# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Newbie looking for some advice from experienced persons??

## Gymjunkie25

Hey everyone,
I'm new to the site and new to the world of steroids . I have been thinking about doing a cycle for a long time now and have finally decided that it is time to do so. I have got myself some sustanon 250 to start off with (10ml). I have done as much research into everything possible invovling a beginers cycle etc.
However there are only so mnay things that you can find on the net to help answer the questions that I have. I have asked friends that have tried similar roids and have been recommened that being my first time that sustanon (or some sort of test is the best starting point for me). Questions I have are:

1 - Is this a suitable choice for a first timer?
2 - Risk to reward ratio of sust 250?
3 - Negative side effects - most notibaly 'bitch tits', 
4 - Should I be taking a eustrogen blocker (novladex) to counter or at least prevent any bitch tits? And if so when should I start taking it? While on my cycle or at the end of it as a PCT?
5 - How long a cycle should I be on?
6 - How much should I take every week while on cycle?
7 - How do I come off it?

As you can see I am still somewhat in the dark about this all but have tried my best to find out as much about it as I can, however I am looking for some advice from anyone who has been on it before and that can point me in the right direction regarding this choice of roids. I want to bulk up and then cut up at the end of the cycle. I want to keep it simple and obviously I want to prevent any damage to my body (most notcibaly bitch tits). If you can just assume that I know nothing about this sort of stuff thats fine - Ill listen to the advice that comes my way. Appreciate the help

----------


## hugz

Instead of posting in here - use the search function kid
1) Easily can be answered from educational thread link
2) Same
3) Same
4) Same
5) Same
6) Same
7) Same

If youre to lazy and stupid to do your own research to at least come up with educate assumption to ask a question, then youre not ready to do a cycle. I see why all the veterans left these forums. I dont even know why I made this new account. Is there a site particular that the "vets" went to?

----------


## Gymjunkie25

Firstly mate, I'm neither lazy nor stupid. Secondly, part of doing 'research' is to ask people who have had experiences with paticular roids/gear in order to ascertain what the different views and aspects are regarding these experiences. As for my 'not being ready to do a cycle', who are you to tell me whether I'm ready or not? FYI I have completed my cycle and got great results because it was well planned out and because I took the time to ask questions like this. So, thanks for the help. I thought you being a 'seasoned vet' would have understood what it was like to plan and begin your first cycle. Clearly you must have forgotten what it was like because it was either so long ago or you have just had a massive increase in your ego and are to stubborn to admit that you had the same questions at one point in your life.

----------


## The Bear 79

> Instead of posting in here - use the search function kid
> 1) Easily can be answered from educational thread link
> 2) Same
> 3) Same
> 4) Same
> 5) Same
> 6) Same
> 7) Same
> 
> If youre to lazy and stupid to do your own research to at least come up with educate assumption to ask a question, then youre not ready to do a cycle. I see why all the veterans left these forums. I dont even know why I made this new account. Is there a site particular that the "vets" went to?


 If ur 2 lazy & stupid 2 answer a question when asked, then find ur way 2 another forum we don't want douche bags like u here.

----------


## *Admin*

> Instead of posting in here - use the search function kid
> 1) Easily can be answered from educational thread link
> 2) Same
> 3) Same
> 4) Same
> 5) Same
> 6) Same
> 7) Same
> 
> If youre to lazy and stupid to do your own research to at least come up with educate assumption to ask a question, then youre not ready to do a cycle. I see why all the veterans left these forums. I dont even know why I made this new account. Is there a site particular that the "vets" went to?




*Yes, we have many of them right here!!! They do indeed get tired from time to time of repeat questions but then they also get tired of people being assholes we have not figured out yet which is worse... 

Now if you truly are/were a vet you should know that it is part of the game... and we here believe in helping each other out... Many of our vets have changed their names over the years for one reason or another and some so that when people saying they are vets come back they can chose if they want to talk to them or not why don't you let us know who you really are and we can decide if we want divulge who we are. Why did you not just log into your old account???*

----------


## Synergy1

> Firstly mate, I'm neither lazy nor stupid. Secondly, part of doing 'research' is to ask people who have had experiences with paticular roids/gear in order to ascertain what the different views and aspects are regarding these experiences. As for my 'not being ready to do a cycle', who are you to tell me whether I'm ready or not? FYI I have completed my cycle and got great results because it was well planned out and because I took the time to ask questions like this. So, thanks for the help. I thought you being a 'seasoned vet' would have understood what it was like to plan and begin your first cycle. Clearly you must have forgotten what it was like because it was either so long ago or you have just had a massive increase in your ego and are to stubborn to admit that you had the same questions at one point in your life.


Gymjunkie, So did you end up running the cycle you planned? How long, what did you take, and tell me about the goals you reached? Any of your concerns come to fruition? or were they just worries? Congrats on your results

----------

